
Apple CEO Tim Cook and President Trump tour Apple Texas plant - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/20/apple-ceo-tim-cook-and-preident-trump-tour-texas-computer-factory.html
======
nodesocket
Google and Facebook take note. This is how to get things accomplished working
with the administration. Cook while absolutely not a Trump supporter; has been
willing to work together in the best interest of Apple and the country. Cook
was also a supporter of the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act signed in 2017.

